# Carnivor beef protein



## LastChance (Jan 20, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 20, 2014)

I haven't but it looks interesting.  I wonder if the flavored versions taste like steak and vanilla, blueberry, etc?


----------



## LastChance (Jan 20, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Sully (Jan 20, 2014)

I've been using Carnivor for about 2 years now. The chocolate and vanilla caramel are ok. Do not get the blue razz or fruit punch flavors. They are not edible. And no, none of it has a beef flavor. Add some cinnamon to the vanilla caramel and it's pretty good. 

If you're wanting to try it for the flavor, you'll be greatly disappointed. There are many whey proteins on the market that taste much, much better than Carnivor. If you simply can't handle whey digestively, Carnivor is the best alternative on the market. 

And, Vitamin Shoppe is the best place to buy it. Regular price there is $26-27, and they frequently have it marked down to $21-22 and u won't have to pay shipping. I haven't found it cheaper anywhere online, once you figure in shipping.


----------



## LastChance (Jan 20, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 20, 2014)

lastchance said:


> thanks sully!
> 
> I am wanting to try it because whey give me deadly gas.....i mean pure foulness.


----------



## Sully (Jan 20, 2014)

Give it a shot Chance. I had the same issues (worse actually) and Carnivor gives me no problem at all. 

Only 2 issues with Carnivor for me. 
1) taste. Doesn't taste bad, just doesn't taste very good, either. Add some cinnamon, it helps and it's good for u. Or add a scoop of peanut butter. Or both. 
2) it gets foamy when u mix it. A scoop of peanut butter helps with this also. Or do what I do and add a scoop of a fiber supplement to it. Either way does the trick. 

Let me know if the Carnivor works for u Chance.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 20, 2014)

going to give this a try, thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## LastChance (Jan 21, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## LastChance (Feb 9, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah the choc flavor is pretty good, it has creatine in it as well, and I don't have any gas issues as I do with whey conc. Plus Kai Greene endorses it, you know it must be good!


----------



## swolesearcher (Feb 9, 2014)

i`m using them right now and i gotta say that yes they taste nasty and don`t mix very well.. but no stomach issues at all.


----------



## swolesearcher (Feb 9, 2014)

the flavor i`m using is cherry vanilla..they don`t mix completely and makes a lot of foam inside the shaker. are you guys having the same issues?


----------

